# Installation of OEM TV Module Help Request



## PeteC (Jun 11, 2004)

I recently installed a BMW OEM TV module purchased from a person which was using it for a Mark II Nav setup in the UK. I purchased the appropriate cables from NAV-TV to interconnect the OEM module to my Mark III 4:3 Nav unit. Upon bootup of the 4:3 Mark III setup I initially see a blank display (with time etc on the bottom row) then the display goes to a rolling picture of which I do not see a GPS function and only a TV function. Going to the TV function I can see a good picture (local tv station) with no problems. Returning to the regular menu picture starts to roll again (almost as if it's PAL vs. NTSC) and no GPS functions. It almost appears that the OEM tuner is providing all of the video and computer functions (also see CODE) (with a horizontally rolling picture and a good TV picture) for the 4:3 display and not recognizing the GPS unit. I am running most current rev os software (V23) and have tried with no success to bring up the configuration menu (when OEM tuner is plugged in). I was able to bring up the detailed configuration menu when disconnecting the OEM tuner module. The tuner appears to be a second gen model in that it has an opening for a cooling fan but no cooling fan and in addition to standard two connectors and two antenna connectors it has a small two pin female connector on the same face as the rest of the connectors. I have not seen this female connector in any of the OEM tuner pictures. Any suggestions/help would be appreciated.


----------

